# Is there any Kenpo dojos in Charlotte, NC area?



## s214073 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am interested in Kenpo but have a hard time finding a dojo in NC, Charlotte area.  Most of the time that I ask, people direct me to Kempo, whick I have, but I want to find KENPO.


----------



## s214073 (Jun 10, 2005)

Bump this up...I am really looking....isn't there anyone out there that knows??


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 10, 2005)

This is not Charlotte but Spartanburg is pretty close.
http://www.smakarate.com/
Robert Wallace/Robert Ray is under Lee Wedlake Jr.
He will teach you good quality kenpo.


----------



## TwistofFat (Jun 20, 2005)

While there are no formal schools within a few hours of Charlotte, we are out here.  We have a few ranked EPAK guys that work out when we can and make the seminar rounds.  Drop me a note and I will also tell you who to avoid (lists himself as a an EPAK BB - he is not).

If you want to drive (2 hours)- Mr. Wallace is great (Spartanburg, SC); Mr Meyer in Columbia, SC (privtaes only) and in Raleigh but never been there.  

Regards - Glenn


----------

